# Anyone sew real fur?



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Years ago a friend gave me her mom's mink coat. It's in wonderful condition. 

I would like to cut it apart and make teddy bears for her soon to arrive first grandchild. I can make two bears from this coat.

Any special techniques I should be aware of?

I have a good machine that should handle the sewing and I've used the pattern before with good results, just need a push to get started.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Just to throw a wet rag on things- when the teddy gets dirty, who is going to wash it? I love the idea, but I think a real mink teddy would be for an older child, like a teenage girl. Besides, if you get fake fur you can make all your mistakes on fake rather than on mink.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I agree with Maura, but I expect that may have been your intent -this is an heirloom gift not a toy for the child.

I have not sewing any real fur, though I've done some with cowhide and I expect that is very different than mink. I have about 30 rabbit hides I tanned and it was asking about using an old singer machine to sew them that got me addicted to machines. 

I'm pretty sure mink is more like rabbit than something like cowhide. If you've worked with fake fur, then you know about nap and dealing with the long fur (and not accidentally cutting it). 

I'd experiment with needle size and make sure to adjust the tension so that you are not cutting into the leather with the thread. A thicker thread my a better as it would hold but be less likely to cut.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

There are leather needles for hand and machine sewing. They're triangular-tipped and sharp so they don't rip the leather. 
I usually draw my patterns on the leather side of the pelt, cut with a razor from the leather side, holding the pelt up off the table so that the razor doesn't cut any of the fur. Also, when you lay out your pattern, you'll want to determine which way the fur lays so it looks as natural as possible after sewing the pieces together.
I use a long, wide zigzag stitch on the sewing machine right on the edge of the leather rather than having a seam-width, then pick the caught fur out of the seam with a needle.
Don't sew over the same area more than once - the leather doesn't heal like fabric does. It's better to hand-tie the ends of threads rather than back up to secure the thread.
If you find a damaged area or soft spot, you can glue supporting fabric to the back of the pelt to protect the leather. Contact cement is a good choice.
Generally, finished mink clothing is made of lots of very small pieces of pelt cut and then sewn together. This makes the fur look full, the same length, and lay together well. Actually, this works out well, because then you can take the leftover pieces and put them together for other small pieces, such as ears. Less waste!
Have fun with it. I like mink much better than rabbit, as the rabbit is brittle and sheds and I sneeze a lot working with it.
Kit


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm happy with the final decision.........

Taking it to a local furrier who does this for a living! Yeah!!

Yes, it's going to cost more than I would have spent but said friend was excited and is paying for two bears, ($150 each), so I'm sewing up a girly quilt.


----------

